
Show HN: UpScored – A Career Discovery Platform Powered by Data Science - rbritt
http://upscored.com/
======
rbritt
Hey HN, we built UpScored to algorithmically connect candidates to their best
matched job openings. We analyze your resume and show you career opportunities
that will open doors in your current field and positions in other industries
by which your skills are applicable. We're currently focused on NYC but we
welcome everyone to give it a try and tell us what they think.

------
minimaxir
You can't just say "we use data science, trust us!" without proper evidence.

Granted, the founders do have data backgrounds per their LinkedIns, but that
does not come across in the marketing copy.

~~~
rbritt
Thanks for the reply. We appreciate the feedback. You're right, we do have
data backgrounds. That said, we try to focus on the benefits of our product
rather than the means of getting there in our marketing. We found it to be
difficult to market the details of data science to a general audience.

